# 2012 concussion count



## Krug (Mar 27, 2010)

With all of the hype in the past couple years, I have become more and more concerned about my melon and the hits I've taken. I swear, after the last couple, my memory isn't as good (half kidding/half serious)...hopefully it is just old age:laugh: Anyway, I've had 4 or 5 in my life at least, 2 of which were pretty serious. I now wear a helmet almost all of the time, but that doesn't eliminate the concussions I've already had and any damage done. Hopefully I'm not destined to be sitting in my own piss and shit uncontrollably drooling later in life as a result.

Just curious, how many concussion you all have had.

Andy


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

I had my first concussion this season. It was a pretty serious one and since then I have not gone as hard as I have in the past. Every time I ride I always have that in the back of my mind.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I haven't gotten a concusion but I can relate to redmond. I"m gun shy after my latest crash and my buddies crash that messed him up very bad. My jumping is paying the price of "hesitation do to self preservation "


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

F'd my shoulder, hurt 1.5 months
Bruised rib still hurts after 13 days. Sneezing sucks!
Shaved my shin with my buddies board (his fault) looks gross. 

Zero Concussions!!! I wear a helmet or I'd have 2.


Worst Season in 20+ snowboarding for me, injury wise.


----------



## Krug (Mar 27, 2010)

I was riding today at Perfect North and saw a girl catch her backside edge...threw her up in the air and she landed on the back of her head. Rode over to see if she was okay until her friends came over. No helmet and for sure had to have rung her bell. I would imagine some of the pros have had double digit concussions even with wearing a helmet with some of the crazy shit they do.


----------

